# Copper and snails



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

So, I have some fish in a quarantine tank, dosed with Coppersafe. The fish are doing pretty well at this point, but I've noticed that there are snails in the tank. I'm guessing they came from the used media I put in the filter because I didn't add any fish store water into the tank with the new arrivals. I'm totally confused though, because shouldn't the copper kill the snails? I don't really care that they are there, but it just flies in the face of everything I thought I knew about Copper and snails. Any theories?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

No clue... Perhapse the dosage is too small to actualy kill them


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Copper is "bad" for invertebrates, but pond snails are super hard to kill.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah, so it would probably kill a desirable snail but these little pest guys can still survive. Like cockroaches or weeds or something. Thanks.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah i never thought of it that way before but pond snails are a bit like cockroaches of the aquatic world


----------

